# Inside the ARV (Armed Response Vehicle) UK



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Armed Response Vehicle (UK) A short video on police equipment in England.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Hell I wouldn't mind an Audi A6 for my cruiser.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hank Moody said:


> Sweet. Laughed when I saw the duct tape in the FA kit.


I know some local departments that need duct tape just to keep the fleet on the road.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

She displayed everything in the Armed Response Vehicle except the arms, and who the hell is she talking to with all those radios, the International Space Station?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> She displayed everything in the Armed Response Vehicle except the arms


The police don't need arms in England, firearms are outlawed! Its a paradise!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I would


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Killjoy said:


> The police don't need arms in England, firearms are outlawed! Its a paradise!


I had a ridealong who was a police officer in the U.K., and back then (around 1995) an ARV was staffed by 3 officers, and contained a lockbox with 3 Glock 17's and 2 MP-5's.

The duty supervisor would lock the lockbox at beginning of shift, and a place an adhesive seal with his/her signature over the door. The officers had to get authorization to "break seal", unless they were actively being shot at.

Oh, and there were like 4-5 of them for the entire London area (slightly less population than New York City).


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

SPINMASS said:


> Hell I wouldn't mind an Audi A6 for my cruiser.


I'm not going to lie I kind of liked the 'police' LED that flashed and wouldn't mind that on the back of our squad unmarked because that light is really, really dumb
(in the best way possible)


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> She displayed everything in the Armed Response Vehicle except the arms, and who the hell is she talking to with all those radios, the International Space Station?


Ever been in your local fire chiefs car and the Emergency Management guys car, she is probably talking to them.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

_


Delta784 said:



She displayed everything in the Armed Response Vehicle except the arms, and *who the hell is she talking to with all those radios, the International Space Station?*

Click to expand...

_

Not you...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So.... she has a unarmed ( no shotgun/rifle) standard American police car.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

If you drive an Audi A6 as your standard unarmed American Police Car...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

BxDetSgt said:


> If you drive an Audi A6 as your standard unarmed American Police Car...


ok ok, so they can get quickly to an active shooting and do.....nothing until the actor runs out of ammo


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I had a ridealong who was a police officer in the U.K., and back then (around 1995) an ARV was staffed by 3 officers, and contained a lockbox with 3 Glock 17's and 2 MP-5's.
> 
> The duty supervisor would lock the lockbox at beginning of shift, and a place an adhesive seal with his/her signature over the door. The officers had to get authorization to "break seal", unless they were actively being shot at.
> 
> Oh, and there were like 4-5 of them for the entire London area (slightly less population than New York City).


Was this the same chap that showed up for his ride along in a three piece suit?

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Couldn't help but notice the steering wheel was on the wrong side


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Couldn't help but notice the steering wheel was on the wrong side


Try driving over there. It's fucked up...and almost all the cars have manual transmissions, so you are shifting with your left hand.

Fortunately the pedal on the right is still the gas and the one on the left is still the clutch.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

frank said:


> Try driving over there. It's fucked up...and almost all the cars have manual transmissions, so you are shifting with your left hand.
> 
> Fortunately the pedal on the right is still the gas and the one on the left is still the clutch.
> 
> Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


That manual transmission is also universal so you are shifting 1-2-3-4-5-6 towards your body which feels weird for a while


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

frank said:


> Was this the same chap that showed up for his ride along in a three piece suit?


It was actually a double-breasted navy blue blazer, complete with gold buttons and a handkerchief in the pocket, but yeah, same guy.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> It was actually a double-breasted navy blue blazer, complete with gold buttons and a handkerchief in the pocket, but yeah, same guy.


That's my all time favorite Masscops story.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> A ballistic clipboard? WTF is that?"


That particular item is usually held by a Secret Service Agent in front of the VIP to stop or slow an attempt. The only reason I know this is because when Clinton came to Boston many years ago, I was tasked (along with 5 other BPD's) to provide close support/crowd control when he shook hands with the Plebes outside Mike's Pastry. I was subsequently relieved after asking (politely the 1st time) the SS agent to stop shoving me around. Like I said, asked nice 1st time, boy was he upset when I pushed him back! Looked like no one had ever touched him in his life-priceless... Told him I didn't realize he "was with the band".


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Hank Moody said:


> Sweet. Laughed when I saw the duct tape in the FA kit.


Response Vehicle... Armed with duct tape:


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Her voice was driving me crazy, plus I despise the UK's capitulation on gun control.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

skeet732 said:


> Her voice was driving me crazy, plus I despise the UK's capitulation on gun control.


She can't talk when she's choking on a pound of meat


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> She can't talk when she's choking on a pound of meat


Exactly.... A New York style deli is a great place to take a foreign visitor on a date. The sandwiches at Zaftig's in Coolidge Corner are huge...... Oh wait


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_we have 4 criteria for deployment_

_anyone who's been with lethal weapons_
_possession of firearms _
_access to firearms _
_destruction of dogs _

these are the same people that panicked when someone found a .22 short on the sidewalk 

hard to believe at one time Great Briton ruled the world


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I noticed she picked up the "armored shields" pretty easily. Either she has huge, muscular forearms or those shields don't have very much armor, maybe enough to stop a BB.


----------

